# Unspecified Error



## classic33 (26 Feb 2013)

Anyone else get/got this sofar






Resulted in a double posting, that didn't appear for a short while after deleting the duplicate post.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2013)

Can you be more specific?


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Can you be more specific?


 I can, but the system can't.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2013)

Post made at 18:56 on the 26th February 2013. With duplicate post being deleted approx two minutes later. Had tried to make the post a few minutes earlier, but the error prevented that.

I believe its further proof that we're not really here.


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2013)

Not sure what's happened really - nothing _specific_ in the server error log. 

Were you posting over a 3G network by any chance - perhaps from a USB wireless dongle attached to a laptop? I only ask because the double-posting seems to be symptomatic of mobile devices.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2013)

Shaun said:


> Not sure what's happened really - nothing *specific* in the server error log.
> 
> Were you posting over a 3G network by any chance - *perhaps from a USB wireless dongle attached to a laptop?* I only ask because the double-posting seems to be symptomatic of mobile devices.


Yes. Its just the message it gave whilst trying to post.
The first post can be seen, in lighter grey. The duplicate post appeared afterwards.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2013)

Same error message appearing again. Different computer & OS. Usually after editing a post


----------

